# 1040 tax question?



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

I have filled out the form 2555-EZ to report my foreign income, as i am paying uk taxes i would like to be exempt from paying us taxes. Do I have to fill in anything on the 1040 form from LINE 64 to LINE 79 as it shouldn't really apply to me?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jjakrk said:


> I have filled out the form 2555-EZ to report my foreign income, as i am paying uk taxes i would like to be exempt from paying us taxes. Do I have to fill in anything on the 1040 form from LINE 64 to LINE 79 as it shouldn't really apply to me?
> 
> Thank you


AFAIK, no - except that I would put a 0 on line 78, just to make the point that you owe nothing. Do make sure that you fill out the front side of the 1040, and that you follow through on the second side from lines 38 to 56. (Most of those lines will be blank, but do be sure to take your personal exemption and standard deduction, which should actually make your income negative if your salary income is less than the cap for the FEIE.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

*form 1116 question & pension question*



Bevdeforges said:


> AFAIK, no - except that I would put a 0 on line 78, just to make the point that you owe nothing. Do make sure that you fill out the front side of the 1040, and that you follow through on the second side from lines 38 to 56. (Most of those lines will be blank, but do be sure to take your personal exemption and standard deduction, which should actually make your income negative if your salary income is less than the cap for the FEIE.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev for taking the time to answer my question.


I also have a few more questions to ask...

I have no intention of claiming any refund on tax credit in the future. I have filled in the 1040 and the 2555ez form and most of the lines has been set to 0 due to the threshold for expat's. Does this means I do not have to fill in the 1116 form?

The second is ...

I have filled in my gross amount for my foreign income on forms 2555ez and 1040 which is before any deductions on my pension. Do I still have to state the pension contribution as it is already included on my gross income? (note: the amount of pension is below $100)


Thank you =)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't need the Foreign Tax Credit to get you to the point of owing no taxes, there is no reason to fill out the 1116 form. It's there only if you need it.

And if your gross income figure is before deductions for your pension, then that's the correct figure to use for your gross income. No need to give them any more detail than what they ask you for. (Pension contributions aren't deductible in the US anyhow - except if you're funding an IRA or 401K, which in most cases you can't do from the UK anyhow.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

*Form 2555ez questions*

On question 11b. (Of what country are you a citizen/national?)
What do I put on that, I am a US Citizen but I got a UK Citizenship through marriage.
Do I just put down US or UK?

Many thanks!!


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

*Any more tax forms I need to send along with 1040?*

This is such a big headache, I thought I'd finished by filling in the 2555-EZ and 1040 form and then I came across another form (form 8833 Treaty-Based Return Position Disclosure).
Do I need to fill out this one as well..... annually and also for the past few years that I didn't know I had to file my tax returns?

Thank you and also thank you for your previous swift replies


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I usually put both (i.e. US/France in my case). The US tells them why you're filing. The UK supports your bona fide resident thing (if that's what you used to claim the FEIE). But no explanation of the dual nationality needed on the forms.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jjakrk said:


> This is such a big headache, I thought I'd finished by filling in the 2555-EZ and 1040 form and then I came across another form (form 8833 Treaty-Based Return Position Disclosure).
> Do I need to fill out this one as well..... annually and also for the past few years that I didn't know I had to file my tax returns?
> 
> Thank you and also thank you for your previous swift replies


First of all, I'm moving this over to the Expat Tax section, as I'm sure others will be interested. Secondly, you don't need to fill in the form 8833 unless you're taking some sort of "off the wall" treaty position. (Which I assume you're not doing.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are any more forms that I must fill out to include with the 1040 so I can fill them out before I mail out the returns. 

In my case, my salary is way below the threshold with no other form of income. I don't have intentions to claim tax credit or anything else.

Thank you again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, in a simple tax situation, you should be able to get away with a 1040, 2555 (or the EZ version) and a Schedule B. The only thing you need to fill out on the sched B is at the bottom of the page where they ask if you have foreign bank accounts with $10,000 or greater. (They're asking for the combined total of all foreign bank accounts you hold.) If no, then just check that box. If yes, they you tell them which countries and then don't forget to file a FBAR (also now known as the FinCEN 114). That has to be filed online, separately from your tax returns.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, in a simple tax situation, you should be able to get away with a 1040, 2555 (or the EZ version) and a Schedule B. The only thing you need to fill out on the sched B is at the bottom of the page where they ask if you have foreign bank accounts with $10,000 or greater. (They're asking for the combined total of all foreign bank accounts you hold.) If no, then just check that box. If yes, they you tell them which countries and then don't forget to file a FBAR (also now known as the FinCEN 114). That has to be filed online, separately from your tax returns.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Many many thanks! Grateful that you would take the time to answer all my questions and so I can finally get my tax sorted.


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, I have just one more question before I send my tax returns off via post. I am using the streamlined procedure offshore for years 2013, 2014 & 2015 as it asks for the 3 most recent years and the address to send it to is:

*Internal Revenue Service
3651 South I-H 35
Stop 6063 AUSC
Attn: Streamlined Foreign Offshore
Austin, TX 78741*

...........but for my 2012 tax returns, because it is not within the last 3 years (i.e 4th year), do I send it to the same address along with all the other ones or do I send it to a different address: 

*Department of the Treasury
Internal Revenue Service Center
Austin, TX 73301-0215
USA*


thanks


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

jjakrk said:


> Hi, I have just one more question before I send my tax returns off via post. I am using the streamlined procedure offshore for years 2013, 2014 & 2015 as it asks for the 3 most recent years and the address to send it to is:
> 
> *Internal Revenue Service
> 3651 South I-H 35
> ...


I don't know the answer to your specific question but why are you doing 2012? The Streamlined Procedure requires returns for: ".. each of the most recent 3 years for which the U.S. tax return due date (or properly applied for extended due date) has passed".

This is the first time you have mentioned that you are using the Streamlined Procedure. I really don't think you need to be using it when you have no tax due.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Five years are needed if planning to renounce.

If renouncing in 2016 the prior years needed would be 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015. Then file part year 2016 next year (plus other final filings).


----------



## jjakrk (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the answers given but i am not renouncing anything. 

I was doing some research when this whole tax thing started and I read somewhere that I was suppose to do the f14653 (Streamlined Procedures Offshore) because I had a few years where i didn't file my taxes (2012, 2013, 2014, 2015), but in the form it only asked for 3 most recent years, so I was a bit confused....... Maybe I had read and misunderstood the information given as this is all a little bit overwhelming for me................ so am I suppose to just send all 4 years worth of tax returns together to one address and forget about the f14653 (Streamlined Procedures Offshore) completely??


thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're trying to "get right" with the IRS for not having filed during those past three years (and before), it's probably best to use the Streamlined Procedure and only give them the 3 back years. 

If you really owe nothing for the past years you can simply file them "late."

Or consider if you do need a certain number of years back filed (like if you're trying to get a spouse visa for a foreign spouse to move to the US with). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

